# 5 star dogs



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think we have any 5-Star owner members here. However, I have met Susan at a show and think she's nice as can be (very down to earth), and Frosty and I have been to classes and rally trials alongside 5-Star Merlin, Master Magician and 5-Star Maximum Velocity and they are awesome working dogs. This is a breeder with whom you can't go wrong, so I hope all goes great with your visit


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I agree, in speaking with her over the phone she was very laid back, genuine and voiced many of the ideal things I am looking for in a breeder. I’m very excited. I do scentwork with my current guy so am looking for another to also start in this dogsport so love to hear about her dogs excelling in performance &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

How are you guys enjoying scent work? Would love to hear more about your experiences sometime


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

5-Star looks like an awesome breeder. Very excited for you.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Five Star's Deacon is the sire of my girl Cammie. Cammie is a gorgeous petite girl with a great temperament. She's 7 years old (almost 8) and has no health problems. She has a mellow temperament -- not overly high-energy, but when she is excited, she still prances around like a puppy. I call her my prancy princess.

I recommended Five-Star to someone several years ago, and they got back to me and said that they were 100% pleased with their puppy and with their interactions with Susan.

Here are a few pictures of Cammie.


----------

